# Good



## Ferdi (2/9/15)

View attachment 34929


Sent from my LG-D802


----------



## Silver (2/9/15)

Thanks for sharing @Ferdi !
Where did you find that article ?


----------



## Ferdi (2/9/15)

Tomorrow's business day. 

Sent from my LG-D802

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (2/9/15)

Ferdi said:


> Tomorrow's business day.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802



I will check it tomorrow, thanks
By the way, nice to know you get the news before anyone else. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ferdi (2/9/15)

Better



Sent from my LG-D802

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (2/9/15)

I have rotated it for you @Ferdi
Thanks for the higher res image

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/9/15)

Thanks again @Ferdi 
This is a good article indeed 
It is very encouraging that someone of Derek Yach's global stature is writing pieces like this.
Let us hope that our policy makers take serious notice of what he is saying.

*Amazing that the 2018 World Conference on Tobacco and Health is being hosted in SA. *
I see it will be in Cape Town.
http://www.eturbonews.com/58374/cape-town-host-17th-world-conference-tobacco-or-health

I can only assume (and hope) that if we (SA) are hosting this event then we are going to be following the global leaders in our policies on vaping versus smoking. 

I think we need to have a BIG vape meet at this event!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (3/9/15)

Very positive. Thank you for bringing it to our attention @Ferdi


----------



## Riaz (3/9/15)

Nice article @Ferdi 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Nick (3/9/15)

Should look into trying to get someone from the ecig association of SA their.. sorry I jumped the gun there.. does the body exsisit. . If so find out how much it is to attend and get people to chip in on the cost... if someone from the industry has some kind of paper to present on the sales and growth of the industry.. they can submit a formal proposition to present to conference. . Also possible to set up a side bar for interested parties from the industry to debate the way forward. ..


----------

